# HTH Pool Filter Sand (Ace Hardware) okay to use??



## cuse6788 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have looked around and have not seen this used by anyone. I looked on the bag all it said was #20 Silica Sand and nothing more. Just want to make sure this PFS would be alright for my tank before I set it up.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Should be just fine. Make sure to wash it really good before you put it in the tank though.


----------



## cuse6788 (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone with personal experience with this specific brand?


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

it should be alright. silica can produce algae blooms if not kept clean tho. so be mindful of that. whenever it starts to change color its time for some serious maintenance. other then that you should be okay. by maintenance i mean water changes, stir sand, etc. GL to ya.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

#20 silica is exactly what you want...the brand should not matter. :thumb:


----------

